# Did I read somewhere you can use deosect for red mite?



## LovesCobs (20 June 2014)

I've done a search but can't find it, I thought I read somewhere that deosect was safe and good for redmite? I've had an explosion of them in the chicken coop and I have a broody who is probably suffering in there


----------



## Alexart (20 June 2014)

I use it, but you need to use it first thing on a dry sunny day and keep the chooks out of the hen house as it's pretty strong stuff, repeat again in 14 days time and make sure you really spray it on under all perches!  I would also move the broody hen into a clocker box and run, and treat her - you can use frontline spot on or spray to kill off the crawlies on her, make sure she is dry though before putting her back on her eggs if she is clocking.  I would advise not keeping a clocker in a hen house anyway if you are trying to get her to hatch eggs as you'll find others sneak in and lay eggs when she gets off and often when they hatch hens can steal or kill tiny chicks, or the hen can stand on them if trying to keep others away. I wouldn't want the developing eggs near the deosect anyway, it makes great paint stripper too though, just wear gloves though when using it!!


----------



## LovesCobs (20 June 2014)

Great advice thanks  
I dilute it when using it on the horses so are you meaning use it neat? 
Broody girl is just sitting on no eggs or the other's eggs before I remove them. I've no cockerel so she'll give up in another week. I have frontline spray so I'll use that for her.


----------



## Alexart (21 June 2014)

Yes dilute it, I use the same dilution I use for the horses, I stick it in a spray bottle and use it fast as it corrodes rubber and plastic so the bottle won't work for long!!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 June 2014)

Deosect has a base chemical called Alphacypermethrin.  It's a second generation of Cypermethrin.  The base chemical is available in many other forms,  and at a fraction of the cost.  As Alexart says,  it's best kept within glass,  or at least a plastic which is other than polyurethane or rubber!

Alec.


----------



## LovesCobs (22 June 2014)

Thanks Alexart and Alec, that's a big help


----------

